# Whats next



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I walk in to the Canadian tire store and they are selling Bryant forced air furnaces..

Now I got lowes.. HD... Sears... Costco and now this one...

What gives with these manufactures ?????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

@@&*+#*(_^&+*÷()!(*÷&+_^-%_^&+*x'/?{;+&*!!!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I walk in to the Canadian tire store and they are selling Bryant forced air furnaces..
> 
> Now I got lowes.. HD... Sears... Costco and now this one...
> 
> What gives with these manufactures ?????


 Bryant sucks anyway


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

IMO nobody should be allowed to sell gas equipment to the general public


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> IMO nobody should be allowed to sell gas equipment to the general public


 Totally agree with ya...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I walk in to the Canadian tire store and they are selling Bryant forced air furnaces..
> 
> Now I got lowes.. HD... Sears... Costco and now this one...
> 
> What gives with these manufactures ?????


Almost thirty years ago Herb Kohler predicted that the plumbing trade would become predominately an "install only" service. Since then, all but a very few plumbing manufacturers have diligently worked to make that prophecy a reality. AND for good reason....MONEY.

The manufacturers asked themselves a very simple question. "Will more people buy our toilets if more people have access to buying our toilets?" Of course the answer is yes. Mathematically the manufacturers had ZERO incentive to sell only through traditional wholesale channels. After all, why sell to a few hundred thousand plumbers when you could be selling to millions of consumers? Volumes could be written on the business and economic principles involved but the bottom line is this: If service business remain dependent on sales margins of materials, the will lose. The retail market is too strong, broad, and competitive.

It is only a matter of time before HVAC manufacturers take full advantage of this and openly abandon the false loyalty HVAC contractors have been fooled into thinking they possess. They too are asking themselves, "Will more people replace their furnace if more people have access to buying our furnaces?" The reason we see it in such small increments is the same reason you don't put frogs in boiling water...at first.

Selling my services at the proper price and not fighting the losing battle of pretending to be a reseller is why I never worry about the cost of products or consumers that try to check me against big box prices.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I walk in to the Canadian tire store and they are selling Bryant forced air furnaces..
> 
> Now I got lowes.. HD... Sears... Costco and now this one...
> 
> What gives with these manufactures ?????


Canada surely leads this trend of offering gas equipment to the public, don't see much of it in the US. 

Yea sure HD displays Trane, but you can't walk in and buy one, just make an appointment for a dealer to come out for an estimate. Here in Texas, ARS handles Trane/home depot sales and installs.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> IMO nobody should be allowed to sell gas equipment to the general public


It's kinda odd how that works isn't it? The playing field seems so skewed as if to actively encourage handy hacks. It would level the playing field at least a little bit if they were at least required to sell a permit with every gas fired appliance.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I walk in to the Canadian tire store and they are selling Bryant forced air furnaces..
> 
> Now I got lowes.. HD... Sears... Costco and now this one...
> 
> What gives with these manufactures ?????


 
illegal immigrants installing them ,, 

thats whats next,,, :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> illegal immigrants installing them ,,
> 
> thats whats next,,, :laughing:


If they keep it up ... I might have to order a bus load of illegal immigrants to do the installs to keep my profit margin up

Does anybody know how much and how many illegal immigrants a bus load is...?????


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

not sure of the price...

the southern states did this along time ago, made America what it is today


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> If they keep it up ... I might have to order a bus load of illegal immigrants to do the installs to keep my profit margin up
> 
> Does anybody know how much and how many illegal immigrants a bus load is...?????


You are thinking too small...

Think Tractor Trailer Load or, Boat Load!

Over 250 will fit in a Tractor Trailer Load.... :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The ship is leaving the port. HVAC parts are available to DIY'ers online: https://www.americanhvacparts.com/

This is from one of their online reviews:
_"I just wanted to send you my appreciation and much thanks for helping me find the right motor for my central air system. My father is loosing his battle with stage IV colon cancer and with the tempuratures reaching the 100s last week it was pretty unbearable for him. To make matters worse a local contractor installed a lower HP motor which did not adequately cool the house down; it only cooled down half of the house. With the help from you and your crew I recieved the correct motor and installed in today and boy what a difference a correct motor makes. Now the house stays very comfortable for my dad so he does not suffer from the heat. 

Once again, thanks for your speedy reply in my search for a motor."_


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Floor Furnaces available online to the general public.

Amazon.com: Floor Furnace Size: 65,000 Btu, Fuel: Liquid Propane: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Need a condensing unit?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How about a little freon?

Super-Freeze 22a Refrigerant - Replaces R22 Substitutes - "30lbs Equivalent" - Amazon.com


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe a little glycol for the chiller?

15 Gallon Drum of Propylene Glycol Food Grade 99.5+% Concentration 130 lb: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

So, what's next you ask? EVERYTHING.

Everything is being fast tracked to being a commodity.


----------

